# Fattening up super skinny.



## quinnandleah

Poor Quinn is getting too skinny.  The boy will hardly eat. I've made some satin balls after seeing a post about them but he just sniffs it and looks at me like "yeah right not eating that". Is there anything I can add that will entice him to eat it. All the other ones want it but he doesn't.


----------



## michele

My mums J/R used to be like that,to get him to eat she put gravy on his meals don't know if this would help


----------



## quinnandleah

michele said:


> My mums J/R used to be like that,to get him to eat she put gravy on his meals don't know if this would help


I can try it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile

I feed all my dogs Dr. Harvey's for dinner, the pups have emptied their bowls before I get the lid on and the container back into the frig! My friend has several chi's and a few of them were too thin....she started making Dr. Harvey's for them and it did the trick! 

Dr. Harvey's is a bag of dehydrated veggies, nutrients, grains - you just add hot water and re-hydrate for 9 minutes. While it's soaking, cook up a protein, like chicken, lamb, beef....it says the protein should be rotated each week. And you also add your own oil. It looks and smells delicious and the dogs LOVE it! If you look up Dr. Harvey's website, they have a short video showing you how easy it is to make. When I go away, I make up a few batches and freeze them so it will be fresh. 


it's a thought. If you lived near me, I'd give you a little container and let you try it. ;-)


----------



## quinnandleah

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> I feed all my dogs Dr. Harvey's for dinner, the pups have emptied their bowls before I get the lid on and the container back into the frig! My friend has several chi's and a few of them were too thin....she started making Dr. Harvey's for them and it did the trick!
> 
> Dr. Harvey's is a bag of dehydrated veggies, nutrients, grains - you just add hot water and re-hydrate for 9 minutes. While it's soaking, cook up a protein, like chicken, lamb, beef....it says the protein should be rotated each week. And you also add your own oil. It looks and smells delicious and the dogs LOVE it! If you look up Dr. Harvey's website, they have a short video showing you how easy it is to make. When I go away, I make up a few batches and freeze them so it will be fresh.
> 
> 
> it's a thought. If you lived near me, I'd give you a little container and let you try it. ;-)


I will look into it. I'm up for trying anything.

If you lived closer I'd puppynap Mona Lisa.


----------



## jesuschick

Just remember that you want to HEALTHFULLY fatten him up. Not just with anything to put weight on. That would be more unhealthy. He needs calories, not filler. 

Do you have any Ziwipeak? Can you get some? I have given dozens and dozens of my own little sample bags to people who needed to put weight on a dog, dogs who were allegedly the "pickiest eater ever" or "will only eat our table food". EVERY one of them scarfed down the ZP I gave. It is a calorie dense food. A little goes a long way.

Otherwise, I'd not feed grains and such that are just bulk. I'd add more meat or other proteins. Scrambled eggs, cottage cheese, lightly seared meats.

I forgot to ask what he eats now.


----------



## flippedstars

Well Satin balls are meant to be made into balls and shoved down their throat whether they want to eat them or not...LOL. They are very high cal and their texture makes them easy to do with that. Show people use them on picky dogs or high energy working dogs. If they don't eat them on their own they shove them on down.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

We have similar problems with Harley. He actually eats a lot, but is still skinny. I was advised to try heart and tripe to add more calories (he is raw fed) and it seems to be doing the trick. Most dogs love the taste of tripe, so good for fussy eaters.
I also give Harley two meals a day (Bambi just gets one) as little and often is the best way to add weight.


----------

